

50 Cent: Facebook Is Worth $50 Billion, Maybe More - prs
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/01/07/50-cent-facebook-is-worth-50-billion-maybe-more/

======
jarin
While 50 Cent is a pretty impressive businessman, he still needs to learn the
SEC rules about pump and dump schemes:
<https://twitter.com/#!/50cent/status/23980498174877697>

~~~
bhickey
You can lodge a complaint with the SEC. Manipulation of microcaps is a no-no.

<http://www.sec.gov/complaint.shtml>

~~~
IgorPartola
Can you elaborate on what's going on with these stocks?

------
IgorPartola
I don't see a very compelling argument. He is worse at using computers than
his son. He says "I’m sure people are working on it." about Facebook's limited
lifetime and the company extending it. The one rational thought I see is that
he did not invest in Facebook directly, but rather into Goldman, who is likely
to make out while others lose. But I am not at all compelled to try to get
Facebook stock after the IPO, based on this interview.

------
trotsky
In a bull market, everyone's a stock picker.

------
bravura
Quote: "While a good idea is not really hard to find, finance to support those
ideas is difficult. I have an aura, a business man’s aura. People know I’m
conscientious, and I will make investments."

Doesn't exactly inspire confidence in his business acumen.

------
iuguy
Ah yes, 50 Cent. The Warren Buffet of our generation.

~~~
aristidb
Buffett with two t. Seriously, 90% get this wrong.

~~~
iuguy
Thanks for correcting me. I get so much stuff wrong in life and people are
usually to scared to correct others.

------
damoncali
Translation: I bought the stuff Goldman thought was too expensive to keep for
themselves.

